# Double Barrel Race Car Voting Thread



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

It's that time!!! Time for us all to vote for your favorite race car in the Double Barrel Contest!!! Your choice doesn't have to be the best of the bunch. It has to be the entry that tickle you the most. You'll have until Early Monday morning to pick your favorite, so don't jump into the vote right away. Look over all the entries, think it over, sleep on it, what ever!! Just make sure you vote before midnight this Sunday night!!! (2/2/14 aka groundhog day). If you forget to vote, you may find yourself trapped in Punxsutawney, PA like Bill Murray did!! lol 

Here's all the contestants... Please refrain from comments in this thread. I'd like to keep all the entries together. 

kcl's Datsun 510 Dirt track Racer


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

honda 27's Camaro Short Track Racer


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

sethndaddys #28 Chevelle Race Car


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Jim Kelsey's '54 Mercedes W 196


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Clydeomite's Fugitive Willys Gasser Drag Car


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

sidejobjon's Mini Motor Speedway Hot Rod


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

bob zilla's Sponge Bob Racer


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Hilltop Raceway's Jegs/Snap on drag car


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Team Mad Marsupial's #1 Draime Super Late Model


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Shocker's Honker Dodge Altered Wheelbase Drag Car


[/IMG]


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

racer8nut's #7 Porsche Gulf 917








[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

alpink's #101 101 Shadow Limo Race Car














http://s293.photobucket.com/user/alpink/library/double bubble contest 012614


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Greg W.'s Atlas V8 '36 Ford Jalopy


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

65 Comet's Lindberg Ford Hot Rod Pick up


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

slick rick's #12 '62 Belair Race Car with totally crazy chassis!!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

That's all the entries for the race car division!! Don't forget to vote!! These threads will be shut down Sunday night!!! :wave:


----------



## 69Stang (Sep 9, 2004)

Just an interloper from the diecast side saying...WOW! Great builds, best of luck to everyone! I have cast my vote and hated that I could only vote for one, so many strong projects!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Yeah it's too bad ya can't vote for your two favorites, or three even -- lotsa good ones.


----------



## Lummox (May 26, 2007)

Fun stuff! LOVE all the old early slot car bodies on some of these.
Gotta come this way more often!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I thought about that doba. There is an option for a person to vote for more than once , but I didn't know how it worked. I wasn't sure if the privilege could be abused ( one guy votes 100 times for his... ) To play it safe, I picked the single vote. It sure isn't easy picking just one or even two!! 

Thanks to everyone who participated in this contest!! They're all winners!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

If you haven't voted yet, it's time to start thinking about it!! Don't get caught in the last minute rush!!


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Shocker's Honker Dodge Altered Wheelbase Drag Car
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


US30 sign??? cool


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Wow, All you guys who built for this contest have mad, mad skills, I cant vote, I cant pick a favorite, I like them all. I know it does not help pick a winner but mark me down as voting for them all. 

Great job, really enjoyed seeing all the entries

Boosted


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

It is almost impossible to make a decision. I agree 100% there's some fine craftsmanship exhibited here! I can't vote unless there's a tie, and just picking from two in ether wing of the contest would be tough.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Vote up guys!! Just over 4 hours left!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

15 minutes left... Tick tock...


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Polls are closed!!! All votes are being tabulated. Prizes will be distributed as soon as I can figure out how to pay for postage!!  It'll mean I have to finish that poor neglected 55 Chevy, which will be a piece of cake after the wrecker!! I'll be looking for PMs from 1st, 2nd and 3rd place finishers with your address (except for Randy, everyone knows where he lives)!! 

Chappy2, if you want, get a hold of sidejobjon... his prize can be mailed directly. Thank you to all who participated!! This was challenging!!!


----------

